# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Router

## AngelinA3

pershendetje!kam nje detyre me temen "llojet dhe serite e routerave" mund te me ndihmoni ju lutem,cfare mund te bej dicka praktike  :buzeqeshje:   faleminderit

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

ufffff kjo o teme qe mund te rime me muaj te tere :P me thuaj ca lende edhe ca keni studjuar gjate kesaj kohe qe te di ku te bazohem ne shpjegimin e tipeve dhe serive te routerave pasi jane le te themi te koklavitura

Ardi

----------


## Aldi1

ndihmoje ndihmoje, dhe ishalla behet admin atje ku punon ti e ke per ta pare......

----------


## AngelinA3

ath kjo detyre eshte per lenden siguri ne rrjeta, vazhdim i rrjetave informatike dhe un i kam gjet llojet dhe serite e routerave jane shum ne fakt,por doja nje mendim qe si mund ta mbroj kete detyre praktikisht psh lidhjen e routerave apo cfare mundesi zgjedhjeje kam.faleminderit  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## user010

(e shkruajta shum shpejt kete dhe pa korigjime.. pra tolero ndonje gabim)

Para praktikes gjerat fillojne me pak teori:

1.1 Ca eshte router
1.2 Ca ndryshim ka nga hub dhe switch
1.3 Ne ca layer punon (network layer), switch (data link layer), hub (physical layer)
     -Network layer ben routing me baze te ip (ndaj themi qe eshte me i zgjuar)
     -Data link layer me baze te mac address (local network)
     -physical layer kupton vetem bit ndaj themi qe hub nuk eshte i zgjuar!
1.4 mbase dhe pak hstoy si ariten gjerat deri ketu

deri sa meresh dhe me security mund te besh fjale dhe per

2.1 Security - authentication
 mund te besh fjale per ip spoofing qe me perpara behej lehte dhe pastaj routers nga fabrikat u modifikuan mos te lejojne spoofing (tani ka programe per spoofing)
2.2 mbase pak gjera per privacy

2.3 Ip packets, si lexon router ip packets (headers, time to live etc), token ring packets, ethernet packets

Sa per gjera praktike:

Mund te flasesh per protokollet qe perdor nje router, per zonen ku perdoret nje router, (L(ocal)an, M(etropolitan)an )

Mund te paraqesesh disa shembulla nga network topologies si shrben routeri-, si komunikon ai me kompjuterin, ose me switches etj, si mund te kryej ai rolin e nje gateway, si na nxjerr ai nga local network ne boten jasht, si na ndihmon te lidhim local networks te ndryshme (sepse e dime qe ne local network nuk kupton njeri ip, por macet, pra ca ben router qe takon nje ip tek nje mac i caktuar).

Gjera te tjera praktike jan te tregosh p.sh interface-in e nje routeri, si behen settings, te flasesh per ip tables, si bejne router-at shtepiak funksione dns server, pra mund te flasesh pak per arp tables (komanda arp), nuk e di mbase komandat e tjera mund te te japin disa informacion te kutopsh gjerat me gjere:
ipconfig/all
tracert
netstat
arp
etj

Ne rrug e siper do i shikosh dhe vete, bazohu shum ne google (mbase dhe youtube, aty ka gjera praktike per lidhjet etj)! ja disa fjale qe me vin ne mendje:
homework routing
routing assignement
homework routing protocols
lan routers
routers technology
routers privacy, security

----------


## AngelinA3

user010 shum faleminderit per ndihmen  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Une do te te sygjeroja te beje nje mbrojtje detyre te tipit implementim real.
te imagjinojme kemi kompanine A me 5 godina A, A1, A2.1, A2.2, A3 ne kete teme te maresh e te shpjegosh perdorimin e routerave edhe vpn/ipsec tunneling per te bere sigurimin mbrojtjen e nderlidhjen e ketyre godinave midis njera tjetres. me te vertete eshte nje pune e madhe po ama eshte nje teme qe do e beje profesorin te cuditet nese e nderton sakte. nese une do isha profesor kjo ishte ajo se cfare doja te lexoja nga nje nxenes pasi te lexosh informacjone se ca o routeri si funksjon e te tjera te tjera eshte dicka qe mund ta gjesh ne internet shume kollaj. Nese vendos te maresh kete drejtim me thuaj edhe te ndihmoj.

Ardi

----------


## Beni94

*pershendetje kam nje modem ZTE ZXV10 W300 Series.....

por kur ngre telefonin e shtepise lidhja e internetit me shkeputet dhe telefoni degjohet me zhurme..........

me gjeni nje skeme per routerin per ta lidhur me mire qe te mos degjohet zhurme ne telefon....*

----------


## user010

Më  mirë hap një temë të re... kjo pyetje ka ngelur e fshehur këtu.. dikush mund të ketë vizituar forumin por nuk ka pasur mundësi si ta shikojë.. un rastësisht e pashë tani.

Sa për pyetjen.. je i sigurtë se jan të gjitha në rregull me splitter-in tek fillimi i linjës (splitter-i ka një dalje për internet (adsl këtej nga ne) dhe një phone).

----------

